# UAE Personal Income Tax Concern



## NewExpat01 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just wanted to gather any opinions people had on talk of potential taxes on personal income in the UAE. I am considering a move to Dubai early next year and the obvious benefit is money I'll be able to save in no taxes (well, minimal taxes- US citizen, so anything over $92k). But if they impose this tax, I'm a bit concerned it may not be worth the hassle of moving overseas.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

are you suggesting they might remove the foreign earned income exclusion?


----------

